# CRAPPIE HELP!!!!!



## gorno (May 18, 2004)

I have been crappie fishing for a few years now and I live in Michigan and mainly fish crooked lake and pine lake for crappie with small beatle spins or "sliders" a brand of plastic. I have read crappie are huge schooling fish but I have never found this to be the case! When i catch them i find it best to move around a lot at the same depth. When I fish at crooked I catch crappie pretty much everywere, a lot of small ones and medium size ones with the occasional 10-12 incher. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on catching more and bigger ones. I usually fish right past the weed line and cast either into the weedline or out deeper depending on where I am getting strikes. I also would like some ideas about lures to try????? Also should i be fishing deeper water for these crappie???, or stay at the drop off where I fish now??? Any help or tips from more experienced fisherman would be greatly appreciated.


----------

